# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lyophyllum fumosum (=L. conglobatum)

## Azuer

A pesar de los estragos que provocan en las setas los primeros hielos, aún se puede encontrar alguna cosita interesante. Os subo las fotos de _Lyophyllum loricatum_ un excelente comestible que me encontré ayer en la ribera de un riachuelo, bajo sauces y espinos. Se caracteriza por su crecimiento de forma cespitosa, es decir, numerosos ejemplares soldados por el pie, formando una gran masa carnosa semienterrada (también es frecuente que varios sombreros emerjan de un pie común, o a distinas alturas, como se puede apreciar en las fotos). El color de la cutícula suele ser bastante oscuro, pardo-grisáceo hasta casi negro y las láminas de color grisáceo. Tiene un olor muy agradable y un sabor algo amargo. 

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-dic-2015),HUESITO (30-nov-2015),Jonasino (30-nov-2015),Los terrines (30-nov-2015),perdiguera (30-nov-2015),termopar (30-nov-2015),willi (01-dic-2015)

----------

